# Growing Veggies



## videoman40 (Mar 17, 2007)

Who around here likes to grow fruit, veg, and plants other then MJ? I wonder if we could get enough support to sustain a forum for growing other then MJ? bet it would be useful.


----------



## bigballin007 (Mar 17, 2007)

I am starting a crop of spices and a huge crop grape vines that wont do crap for 3 to 4 years. I'm aboard! sign me up!


----------



## mal_crane (Mar 18, 2007)

I currently have corn, tomatoes, cucumbers, salvia, hosta clones, cactus, green peppers, spider plants, wandering jew plant, shamrocks, asparagus fern (palm), basil, oregano, chives and other spices growing alongside my marijuana gardens. Another MJ growing forum I belong to has a section devoted to growing other crops as well. I would fully support having a section in the forum dedicated to growing other crops such as veggies, houseplants and herbs.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 18, 2007)

i keep planning a flower garden but by the time i get involved in the weed.......... i do grow a few other things. strawberries, potatoes, miniture lemon tree, a few flowers. the boy wants a garden this year so this would be perfect.


----------



## mal_crane (Mar 21, 2007)

I wish I had my camera back ... all my crops are looking beautiful especially corn and cucumbers.


----------



## Wavels (Mar 21, 2007)

video, the forum is a good idea!



I am truly addicted to growing stuff...so far I've got started in my basement, under floros and 400W MH:
Hollyhock (2 types),coleus(3 diff strains),lobelia,nicotiana(2 diff strains),impatiens(2 strains),New Guinea impatiens, torenia, red hot poker, amaranthus, pansies, jackpot yellow peppers,convolvulus ,African daisy, zinnia....and lots more I have yet to start...
I grow mostly flowers now, I grew mostly veggies for years, but the past 3 or 4, I&#8217;ve switched to flowers&#8230;all of which I start from seed&#8230;


----------



## silk (Mar 21, 2007)

I'm growing herbs- the culinary kind, chilis,tomatoes, lemon grass, wolfberries.


----------



## cali-high (Mar 21, 2007)

i grow poppies 

can i be part of the club?


lol lol


----------



## killertomatoes (Apr 10, 2007)

good idea on the vegetables area addition, I would support the area on vegetables. Ive been growing veges for a few seasons, and thought that I would give Michael Jordan a try this season, thats why im here. Im just a noob, but I think it would be cool if there was some vege info up here too, id be willing to contribute.


----------



## rickhighly420 (Apr 10, 2007)

definatly, that sounds like a great idea... growing plants is a very good hobbie, no matter what kind


----------



## 7xstall (Apr 10, 2007)

this would be a great forum!


----------

